# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  φωτα αυτοκινητου

## Τέσλα

Καλησπερα.
Εγω ενα Toyota Yaris 2000 μοντελο.
Τα φαναρια του ειναι καθαρισμενα (δεν ειναι θαμπα) εχει λαμπες αλογονου τωρα επανω.
 Το βραδυ σε βροχη δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ο φωτισμος του. Καποιες φορες νομιζα πως δεν ειχα καθολου φωτα.
Σκεφτομαι να τα αλλαξω και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.
Ή να βαλω xenon με προτζεκτορα παντα (να βλεπω και εγω αλλα και ο Χριστιανος απενατη που ερχετε)
Ή να βαλω LED.
Θα προτιμουσα τα LED επειδη εχουν μεγαλη διαρκεια ζωης και λιγοτερη εργασια.
Εχετε καποια εμπειρια στο θεμα;
Σας βαζω και ενα βιντεο με συγκριση αλογονου και LED.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4f0eSmOn4g
Σε περιπτωση που προτιμισω LED ποσα watt ειναι καλα και ποσα Lumen ή Κ.
Οποιαδιποτε προταση ειναι δεκτη για σκεψη και συζητηση

----------


## Dbnn

Γυαλιζει ο δρομος και διαθλαται η δεσμη. Δεν ειναι θεμα φωτων. Ειναι κακη ρυθμιση των καθρεπτων. Ανεβασε τα λιγο πανω.

----------


## navar

νομίζω οτι είναι λίγο νωρίς ακόμα για led.
παντως στα xenon μην σκεφτείς και δεν βαλέις projectoρατα !!!!

----------


## Τέσλα

Να πω την καθαρη μου αληθεια δε πολυ θελω να βαλω xenon και φυσικα αν εβαζα δε θε ηθελα να ενοχλω τον απεναντη
ή τον μπροστινο μου οποτε ο προτζεκτορας θα ηταν σιγουρος.
Εχει 4 σκαλες η ρυθμηση του μοτερ (ευτηχως δουλευει ακομα) 0,1,2,3.
Στην θεση 0 βαρανε τερμα ψηλα και νομιζεις οτι η δεσμη φωτος χανετε στον οριζοντα.
Τωρα τα κατεβασα στην θεση 1 και περιμενω να δω το αποτελεσμα (αν και χθες που το ειδα λιγο και παλι δε με πολυ
ικανοποιουν).
Οντως τα LED ειναι λιγο νωρις αλλα φαινονται καλα (απο οτι δειχνουν τα βιντεο παντα, δεν εχω δει απο κοντα και ελπιζω και
αυτα να μην ενοχλουν τους αλλους οδηγους).

----------


## Dbnn

Led ειχα βαλει και στο αμαξι και στο μηχανακι. 
Δεν ικανοποιηθηκα. 
Μαλλον λογο καθρεπτη και τζαμιου. 
Εβαλα κατι αλογονου osram και ξενοιασα. 

Βασικα θελει ψαξιμο πολυ. Ο καθε κατασκευαστης προβλεπει χρηση αλογονου η led η xenon. Οποτε αν εχει προβλεψει ηδη βαζεις ξενοιαστα. Αν βαζει μονο αλογονου και εσυ βαλεις λεντ κλπ δεν θα δεις ποτε σωστα. 
Ψαξτο λιγο κυριως σε φορουμ του εξωτερικου. Οχι στα ελληνικα yarisclub κλπ.... Δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη.

----------


## Τέσλα

Στο συγκεκριμενο forum που αναφερεις δινουν εμφαση στις λαμπες ΡΙΑΑ αλλα εχουν κανα 100αρικο αυτες οποτε αν σου καει καηκες.
Οντως θελει ψαξιμο, σε μαγαζια που κανω καμοια ερωτηση λενε xenon μαλλον γιατι θελουν να πουλησουν και αυτοι.
Σε ενα που πηρα τηλ χθες και τους ρωτησα γιατι εχουν και xenon ειπα και για προτζεκτορα μου λενε τι ειναι αυτο πρωτη φορα το ακουω και
με παροτρηναν ποιο πολυ στις LED.
Ποιες osram ειχες βαλει (αν θυμασε);
Με μια προχειρη ματια εχουν γυρο στο 40αρι.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι για 15 χρονων αμαξι δεν ξερω αν εχει προβλεψει LED, για τα καινουρια ναι θα εχει προβλεψει

----------


## Dbnn

Αν μιλαμε για 15 ετων αμαξι τοτε βγαζεις φαναρια και πλενεις το εσωτερικο να καθαρισουν οι καθρεπτες.... Δεν χρειαζεται να ανοιξεις φαναρι. Σαπουνι, νερο κουνημα καλα και ξεβγαλμα και μετα το αφηνεις να στεγνωσει. 

Ειχα βαλει καποιες night vision καπως ετσι. Καπου στα 35/ζευγαρι. 55/60watt. 
Δεν θυμαμαι τον τυπο ακριβως. 
Καλος φιλος εβαλε philips. Καλα αποτελεσματα. Γενικα παντως οσες οσραμ και philips εχω δει, φωτιζουν ωραια. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης πανω κατω των καθρεπτων.

----------


## Τέσλα

φαινονται καθαροι οι καθρεπτες αλλα θα τους ξανακοιταξω.
Θα δω τι γινεται και με την ρυθμηση του πανω κατω και βλεπουμε.
Ισως κανω και μια δοκιμη με τις osram

----------


## σεατ 2

ΒΑΛΕ φιλιπς 100% κανενα 30 εχουν ειναι πολυ καλες

----------


## Τέσλα

Το εψαξα λιγο και οι προτασεις ειναι οι εξης:
Philps extreme vision + 130% φωτησμος
Diamond vision (αν θες κατι ποιο κοντα σε xenon)
Osram Nigth /breake Plus (καλυτερες απο τις Diamond vision).
Το κακο απ οτι διαβασα ειναι οτι καιγοντε γρηγορα (αλλος σε 6 μηνο και αλλος σε 3 μηνο)

----------


## Dbnn

> Το εψαξα λιγο και οι προτασεις ειναι οι εξης:
> Philps extreme vision + 130% φωτησμος
> Diamond vision (αν θες κατι ποιο κοντα σε xenon)
> Osram Nigth /breake Plus (καλυτερες απο τις Diamond vision).
> Το κακο απ οτι διαβασα ειναι οτι καιγοντε γρηγορα (αλλος σε 6 μηνο και αλλος σε 3 μηνο)



Το οτι καιγονται ειναι σχετικο. Αμα τις ξεχνας αναμμενες πρωι βραδυ φυσικα και θα καουν. Οπως επισης αν το δυναμο φορτιζει διαρκως απο 14.5 βολτ και πανω θα καουν.
Αν οι φισες ειναι χαλαρες/βρωμικες θα καουν. Θες και αλλους λογους??

----------


## Τέσλα

οχι με επισες.
Μαλλον θα παρω ενα σετ Philps extreme vision + 130% φωτησμος
ή
Osram Nigth /breake Plus.

Αν εκανα και μια δοκιμη για LED χρειαζεται τιποτα για να μην στραβωνω τον κοσμο οπως με
τα xenon ή οχι;

----------


## Dbnn

Τα led δεν στραβωνουν. Γιατι δεν φεγγουν. Χαχα!

Μπορεις να κανεις μια δοκιμη. Βαλε λεντ λαμπες και τη νυχτα αναψε τα φωτα. Περπατα 20-30 μετρα και κοιτα το αμαξι σου, συνεχισε να περπατας μεχρι να φτασεις κοντα στο αμαξι. 
Μπακαλιστικος τροπος αλλα κανει δουλεια.

----------


## p270

αν πας για led μόνο cree και πολλά βαττ αλλιώς δεν κάνεις τιποτα και πάντα μιλάμε για καλό κιτ και όχι μεμονωμένες λάμπες led

καλές και με ωραίο φωτισμό ειναι και η NARVA για αλογόνου παντα

----------


## Τέσλα

H αποφαση παρθηκε για τις Osram.
Eχουν καποια διαφορα οι 
Osram Nigth /breake Plus 
απο τις 
Οsram Nigth /breake plus unlimited ;

----------


## p270

οσο ειχα και απο τις δυο δεν μου καηκε καμια

κοιτα και εδω

http://www.autospark.gr/

----------


## tasarasch

οτι πιο κοντινο βρηκα στις δικες μου αποριες! αν παρακολουθει καποιος ακομη το θεμα ας βοηθησει! επειδη εχω κ εγω θεμα με τα φωτα μου σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να βαλω led H4 με ανεμιστηρακι στα 40 ευρω... μου λενε ειναι καλυτερα απο ξενον και βλεπεις παντου... τωρα δεν ξερω τι γινεται με την θερμοτητα... πισω το φαναρι κλεινει με καπακι αρα αν μεινει το ανεμιστηρακι μεσα ο ζεστος αερας που θα παει?
αν δε με βολεψει υπαρχει καποια αξιολογη λαμπα αλογονου? diamond vision που δοκιμασα και για λιγο λευκο ειναι για πεταμα δεν εβλεπα καθολου

----------


## p270

υπαρχουν και χωρις ανεμιστηρα  αλλα μεινε καλυτερα μακρια απο τα led, παρε η osram η philips  πολυ καλες και η narva αν τις βρεις επισης εχεις h4   led δεν βαζεις γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν εχουν δευτερη σκαλα και xenon h4 η δευτερη σκαλα ειναι για τα μπαζα

ποσο χρονω ειναι το αυτοκινητο;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Θα σου προτεινα κ εγω να μεινεις μακρια απο τα led για την ωρα. 
Ακομα δεν εχω ακουσει καποιον ικανοποιημενο. Οι περισσοτεροι βρισκονται στο "μου καιγονται και μου τα αλλαζουν στην εγγυηση" ή στο "δεν φωτιζουν αρκετα για τα λεφτα τους". 
Σιγουρα θα βγει κατι αξιολογο καποια στιγμη και θα το μαθουμε αλλα μεινε για την ωρα σε συμβατικες (αλλα καλες!)

----------


## cloud_constructor

Παντως οσον αφορα την βροχη κ γενικα την ποιοητα φωτισμου ενα τεραστιο ρολο παιζει κ ο χρωμα της λαμπας.

που χου ,, παλια σε ενα cb400 που ειχα μου τη βαρεσε κ εβαλα μια λαμπα καικαλαδικη λευκη ποιο πολλα λουμελ υποτιθετε γενικα απο κοντα φαινοταν μπεργκετι...

Με την πρωτη βολτα σε επαρχειακο καταλαβα το μεγεθος λαθους που ειχα κανει!Ενω η δεσμη ηταν σωστη δε βαραγε γαμο καραγκιοζη κοντα φωτιζε δυνατα αλλα μακρυα δεν εβλεπες λεπτομερειες..Γενικα δεν εβλεπες λεπτομερειες ουτε καθαρα τις πινακιδες... τπτ

Εβαλα μια κιτρινη κλασσσικη (οχι αυτες των 70s που ηταν κατακιτρινες) και ειδα το φως μου.

----------


## vasilllis

> που χου ,, παλια σε ενα cb400 που ειχα



Πωω,τι μου θυμισες..ερωτας

----------


## tasarasch

> υπαρχουν και χωρις ανεμιστηρα  αλλα μεινε καλυτερα μακρια απο τα led, παρε η osram η philips  πολυ καλες και η narva αν τις βρεις επισης εχεις h4   led δεν βαζεις γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν εχουν δευτερη σκαλα και xenon h4 η δευτερη σκαλα ειναι για τα μπαζα
> 
> ποσο χρονω ειναι το αυτοκινητο;



 daewoo lanos 97'
εχουν μεγαλη σκαλα αυτες που βρηκα... 34watt μικρη και 56 μεγαλη

----------


## p270

εγω παντως σου λεω μακρια ,οσο για το αν δεν σου κανει η φωτεινοτητα των osram philips ισως παιζει ρολο και η παλαιότητα των καλωδιων του αυτοκινητου

----------


## tasarasch

παιδια ειμαι αναμεσα στις philips xtreme vision +130% τις racing vision +150% και τις white vision +60%
ειναι Η4 ο τυπος οποτε δεν μπορω να βαλω 2 απ αυτες..με ενδιαφερει κυριως να βελτιωσω την ορατοτητα μου σε σχεση με τις απλες που εχω και οχι τοσο το λευκο φως

----------


## b@silis

Εγω προσφατα εβαλα Osram night breaker unlimited.
  Πριν ειχα κατι λαμπες απο το lidl με μπλε φιλμ τυπου ξενον και καλα. Στην αρχη καλες ηταν ομως μετα απο 1,5-2 χρονια σαν να ειχε πεσει ο φωτισμος τους.
  Οι osram που εβαλα ( Η4 ) εχουν μια διαφορα στη μικρη - μεγαλη σκαλα, στη μικρη ειναι πιο κιτρινες ενω στη μεγαλη ασπριζουν λιγο παραπανω. Πριν τις παρω κοιτουσα για αλογονου ομως με λευκο φως πανω απο 5000K.
  Ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι σε βροχη με λευκα φωτα δεν βλεπεις καλα σε σχεση με πιο κιτρινα.
  Παντως εμεινα πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο τις osram.

----------


## tasarasch

ναι με λευκο φως ειναι λιγο δυσκολα στην βροχη το εχω παρατηρησει... γι αυτο θελω κιτρινες αλλα πιο εντονες απο απλες

----------


## DiViDi

> Το εψαξα λιγο και οι προτασεις ειναι οι εξης:
> Philps extreme vision + 130% φωτησμος
> Diamond vision (αν θες κατι ποιο κοντα σε xenon)
> Osram Nigth /breake Plus (καλυτερες απο τις Diamond vision).
> Το κακο απ οτι διαβασα ειναι οτι καιγοντε γρηγορα (αλλος σε 6 μηνο και αλλος σε 3 μηνο)



Phillips extreme vision.
Δοκιμασμενες απο πολλους φιλους στο vitaraclub που μετα απο πολλα πειραματα σε διαφορες
καιρικες καταστασεις και διαφορε συνθηκες αποδειχτηκαν οι καλυτερες.

Της προτεινα προσφατα και σε φιλο που δεν εβλεπε καλα σε επαρχιακο δρομο και σωθηκε.
Ακομα με ευχαριστει.  :Smile: 

Αν θυμαμαι καλα παιζουν ~30€ το ζευγαρι οι Η4
Νομιζω στην Σπυρου Πατση της ειχα βρει 27€ το ζευγαρι
Και σε καποιο eshop στους Αγιους Αναργυρους ~25€

EDIT: Απ οτι βλεπω στο skroutz παιζουν και με 20€ το ζευγαρι. 
Πολυ καλη τιμη

----------

Gaou (17-11-17)

----------


## tasarasch

> Phillips extreme vision.
> Δοκιμασμενες απο πολλους φιλους στο vitaraclub που μετα απο πολλα πειραματα σε διαφορες
> καιρικες καταστασεις και διαφορε συνθηκες αποδειχτηκαν οι καλυτερες.
> 
> Της προτεινα προσφατα και σε φιλο που δεν εβλεπε καλα σε επαρχιακο δρομο και σωθηκε.
> Ακομα με ευχαριστει. 
> 
> Αν θυμαμαι καλα παιζουν ~30€ το ζευγαρι οι Η4
> Νομιζω στην Σπυρου Πατση της ειχα βρει 27€ το ζευγαρι
> ...



ωραια σ ευχαριστω θα δοκιμασω αυτες και θα σου πω εντυπωσεις! τις βρηκα 18 ευρω πτολεμαιδα!!

----------


## Xarry

Πηρα αυτες τις και καλα αλογονου πιο πολυ απο περιεργεια παρα για να τις βαλω στο αμαξι. Την βαζω λοιπον στο τροφοδοτικο που εγω στο σπιτι και αμεσως το ακουω οτι πεφτει, επειδη προφανως πραβουσε πολυ ρευμα. Μετραω 3Α η μια. Απο φως ελαχιστο. Μετραω αντισταση 0,3-0,4Ω.

Εχω χασει κατι η απλα ειναι τελειως αχρηστες;

----------


## mikemtb

Μάλλον έχεις κλασμενο τροφοδοτικό...
Θα έπρεπε να τραβάνε τουλάχιστον  4,5 αμπερ

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Xarry

Με αλλο φορτιο 5Α τραβαω, βεβαια εχω 11,2V περιπου αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο.

----------

